# [Video] Erik: How to Pronounce Dutch Cubers' Names



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yay! Dutch lessons!


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 7, 2008)

That is great !
I should do the same with french cubers. Who pronounce "Laetitia" correctly ?


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 7, 2008)

Jaap Scherphuis and Guus Razoux Schultz are indeed horror!!!

This remembers me of Rama in Lyon 2007 when he thought that I was French, thus trying to pronounce my name French-like. That was awesome! like [ʃtøfõ ybɜʀ]
instead of simply [ʃtɛfɑn hubær]


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2008)

Very useful, especially for us dumb Americans


----------



## TMOY (Dec 7, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> That is great !
> I should do the same with french cubers. Who pronounce "Laetitia" correctly ?


And "François" ? The Spanish judges at EC were especially inventive at butchering my first name


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, i used to call him Erik Adderjknwhat.  
No offence, though..


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 7, 2008)

even dutch people mispronounce and misspell my last name
everyone forgets an N


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 7, 2008)

very cool! Next march I'll visit Amsterdam for 4 month so I have to learn dutch anyway =)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 7, 2008)

I only got 2 out of 11 (your name and Joël's)


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice video Erik, very informative! I think I'll stick with my Englished-up pronounciations though >.<


----------



## PeterV (Dec 8, 2008)

Erik, you missed me  People are always pronouncing my last name (Verhoeven) incorrectly. Dutch cubers FTW!


----------



## Boopyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> That is great !
> I should do the same with french cubers. Who pronounce "Laetitia" correctly ?




Betcha I can!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2008)

Eriks English is horrible when he pronounces my name


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2008)

I must say, I truly appreciated this video.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is a very useful video. I had no idea how to pronounce Jaap Scherphuis.

I used to pronounce Akkersdijk wrong, (akk-ers-di-jike) but my friend pronounced it even worse. (akk-ers-d***)


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 15, 2009)

wow i was way off i thought it was erik akersgidrick
not to disrespect him


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 15, 2009)

This is what I named my account after, I don't even practice OH. Rama should be honored.


----------



## Logan (Aug 15, 2009)

This thread is a year old.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 15, 2009)

Why do some Dutch People have 'Van' as a middle name? What's it mean?


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 15, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Why do some Dutch People have 'Van' as a middle name? What's it mean?



http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&text=van&sl=nl&tl=en#


----------



## mazei (Aug 15, 2009)

Meaning Arnaud is the son of Galen sort of thing?


----------



## Ron (Aug 15, 2009)

'van xxxxx' most of the time means 'from city/town/area'.
Bruchem is a town.


----------



## mazei (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow. So in your case both is true?


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 18, 2009)

Ron said:


> 'van xxxxx' most of the time means 'from city/town/area'.
> Bruchem is a town.



So some of those weren't last names, but just the area that they lived in?


----------

